# Polished Bliss: One week and 780bhp...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello all! :wave:

I've been a bit quiet on here recently, not due to work getting any quieter (as we are now booking into December!) but purely for the fact i just havent managed to find much free time at all of late to get any write ups done. Hopefully things have calmed down a bit now though and i shall get back to my more regular posting soon 

Anyways, on to a couple of Evo's that were done last week - both owned by the same customer from Glasgow.

Monday morning saw the arrival of a pretty rare car - an Evo VI Tommi Makinen RS in white which is pushing just over 380bhp. The car has just recently been imported from Japan and spent its previous 10 years just sitting about not doing a great deal of mileage, 9,000 miles to be exact!

It was however looking a bit dull and the white had a yellow tinge to it that the pics dont really pick up on:




























So, onto the detail:

First up was the pre-foam with Hyper Wash @60 degrees:










This was left to dwell for 5 minutes before being rinsed off at high pressure:










Next up were the wheels, which were cleaned with a combination of Megs Wheel Brightener, Autosmart Tardis and Megs Aggressive Detailing Clay:

*Before*:



















*After*:



















The arches,tyres and shuts were then cleaned with a brush and Megs Superdegreaser.

I then washed the car with Megs Shampoo Plus and the 2 bucket method and then rinsed off.

Autosmart Tardis was used to help disolve the (many) tar spots:










Now looking much better after just a wash, the car was then given a final rinse off before being put inside for claying. I used 3M clay and plain water for lubricant:










The claying stage seemed to take forever as the paint had alot of contaminants stuck to it that took alot of time and patience to fully remove!

Eventually i got it all squeaky clean and got the car dried off with a waffle weave and the leaf blower.

The car was then taped up ready for polishing. Makinens take forever to mask cos of the vinyls!










The centre section of the spoiler was removed for better access for the lower part:










Paint readings revealed that this particular car wasnt exactly wearing alot of it - with readings from 65-85/90 microns in the majority of places.

The paint proved too soft for the rotary to finish down LSP ready so i moved over to the Megs G220 and Menzerna (mix of IP and FPII):










I used the US version of polishes instead of the Ceramiclear ones as they have more fragile abrasives and therefore break down better on the softer paints (ceramiclear ones often leave slight micromarring).

The Sun Gun revealed the true state of the paintwork, showing signs of buffer trails and average swirling:



















Luckily as the paint was so soft it corrected easily and a good degree of clarity and "whiteness" was restored:










I got around half of the car done before calling it a day for Day 1:

*Day 2*:

Correction work resumed on all the painted panels. Once they were completed i polished the Vinyls - using Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish:

*Before*:










*After*:










Not perfect but a good improvement and i wasnt going to go any more aggressive with these 

The Sun strip got the same treatment. The 50/50 shot below shows the difference this made:










Once all the polishing was completed i removed all the dust with the duster and then gave the car a wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to remove any polishing oils:










This probably wasnt needed as the cleansers in the Jeffs Prime Acrylic which followed next would have removed the oils, but i like a nice clean surface to work with when doing each stage 










This was then topped with Acrylic Trigger:










I then sealed the wheels, dressed the tyres and polished the exhaust before calling it a night as it was now after 9pm.

*Day 3*:

The customer was due at the unit in the afternoon to drop off his other car so i had the whole morning to do the interior and engine bay after i'd given the car a wipe down with Acrylic Glos.

The interior didnt need much as there wasnt much of an interior to clean 

I gave it a thorough hoover and then wiped everything down with APC, shampoo'd the mats and cleaned the glass with Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate. The shuts were polished with Jeffs Prime Strong.

Couple of Afters:



















Engine bay next. I didnt wash this during the wash stage as there were too many exposed parts for my liking that would have taken too long to cover up, so i did this by hand instead. It was mainly just dusty and the paint was suffering from staining which i used Tardis to remove, then dressed with Aerospace 303:

*Before*:










*After*:























































I finished with about 30 mins to spare which gave me just enough time to get some after pics taken:


























































































































































One done, one to go!

Wednesday afternoon began with the wash stage of the customers second car - this rather nice Electric Blue (nicest colour i've seen in a long time!) FQ340, which is putting out just over 400bhp  :thumb:










Same routine as the Makinen with this one, beginning with the pre-foam:










Then the rinse off at high pressure:










My camera batteries needed charged for a bit so no more pics untill the de-tarring stage (same wash routine as the Makinen except Menz 7.5 for the wheels).

Autosmart Tardis was used again:



















Then 3M Clay to remove the contaminants:










I got the car dried off and taped up and then finished there for the day.

*Day 2*:

I began the morning with the inspection of the paintwork:










Generally it wasnt too bad, just average swirling and some RIDS, however the paint was quite thin like the previous car so i went with the G220 again. Surprisingly i ended up settling for Menzerna 3.02 and a Megs Polishing Pad to remove some of the RIDS. I was quite taken back that it needed something with as much cut but also surprised it didnt result in micro marring, as you can see from the pics below it finished down 100% perfectly:

*50/50* on the wing:










Completed correction shots:























































The Carbon bonnet was looking quite dull, and on closer inspection with the Sun Gun this revealed that there were quite alot of buffer trails - probably from when it was made at the factory:










The clear coat was fairly soft on the carbon so Menz 106FA was all that was needed to restore the clarity:










Day 2 ended with 3/4's of the car corrected.

*Day 3*:

Friday morning was spent correcting the remaining panels before i then removed any polishing dust with the duster:










This was followed with a wipe down of Menz Top Inspection.

For maximum wetness i decided to apply RaceGlaze 55 as LSP:










This was applied to a couple of panels at a time and left to haze before buffing off:










The Interior was then detailed but i never bothered taking any pics this time round.

The Engine bay was done, again with the same process as the Makinen:



















The wheels were sealed with PB wheel sealant, tyres dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and the exhaust was done with Megs NXT metal polish.

A Final Wipe down with Last Touch was the last job to be done before the customer arrived just as i was taking the after pics. Unfortunately the sun had disapeared outside and had been replaced with rain so you'll have to make do with inside shots i'm afraid 


















































































A couple outside while the rain was only light:























































It was a really enjoyable week getting to work on 2 very nice cars, and an even nicer change to have no sticky paint problems either! Normal Service will probably resume next week though 

Thanks for looking as always! 

Clark


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic results! :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I was wondering where you had gotten to - I thought Richard may have given you the slip and I was waiting for the job application form to replace you in the post.:lol: 

Fantastic detail once again and your workmanship is spot on once again. I actually have gotten to the state where I come on DW everyday to see whether you've posted a new detail. I'm not a stalker but its coming close. 

Just wondering what your opinions are on Menzerna Top Inspection are. I am planning to get some of PolishedBliss this week along with Tardis and some 3M gear and was wondering whether you simply spray and remove straight after lifting the rotary off the panel to help remove the dust or do you apply and remove after you have wiped the dust clear with a microfibre first (if that makes any sense).


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Stunning work as always mate, nice one!! :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

it sure is art buddy awesome stuff, is this one of the evo's you were telling me about a while back?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

As usual nothing but inspiring mate!


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

really nice


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hotwaxxx said:


> I was wondering where you had gotten to - I thought Richard may have given you the slip and I was waiting for the job application form to replace you in the post.:lol:
> 
> Fantastic detail once again and your workmanship is spot on once again. I actually have gotten to the state where I come on DW everyday to see whether you've posted a new detail. I'm not a stalker but its coming close.
> 
> Just wondering what your opinions are on Menzerna Top Inspection are. I am planning to get some of PolishedBliss this week along with Tardis and some 3M gear and was wondering whether you simply spray and remove straight after lifting the rotary off the panel to help remove the dust or do you apply and remove after you have wiped the dust clear with a microfibre first (if that makes any sense).


Lol, I've had a couple of people asking me when the next detail was being posted so i thought i better get my ar$e in gear and post something up! 

Re. the Top Inspection - I machine the whole car, then remove all the dust and then go over the car with the TI just as you would with a final wipe down with Field Glaze or Last Touch after waxing. I give each panel a second dust down as i go, just to be double sure there's no dust particles that could marr my perfectly polished surface


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gavb said:


> it sure is art buddy awesome stuff, is this one of the evo's you were telling me about a while back?


Cant really remember, got another Evo in on Thursday/Friday i think :lol:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Lovely results mate, and amazing looking cars... love the blue on that Evo 9!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Aaaaaaaahhh, at last ! I was going 'cold turkey' without a 'Clark fix' 

Superb as ever, that FQ looks fookin' gorgeous !! :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

fantastic result on both cars Clark :thumb: i like the fq340 more


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Dripping! both look fantastic


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work as always clark:thumb:


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Both look absolutely stunning - the Raceglaze 55 not looking too dissimilar to Vintage from those pics.

Is the WR1 in your avatar your replacement for the Leon?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ian Zetec - S said:


> Both look absolutely stunning - the Raceglaze 55 not looking too dissimilar to Vintage from those pics.
> 
> Is the WR1 in your avatar your replacement for the Leon?


The RG is very close to Vintage. In all honesty, the durability of the Vintage is pretty much the only thing it has over the 55, maybe its slightly glossier as opposed to the 55's wetness but i'm still quite new to it.

The WR1 replaced the Leon 2 weeks ago. I just got the Leon back from the bodyshop today after getting the front end painted to get rid of some stone chips. It shall be getting detailed this weekend and then its officially up for sale


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hells Teeth man, 2 Evo's I hope the petrol shortage hasn't put this chap under house arrest!!

@ excellent results, I kinda prefer the Tommy Mak, its a bit more raw, or maybe I am just a sucker for a white car!!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

FQ340 is gorgeous also great finish on the white Mackinen too!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As always Clark, :thumb:


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

Both look wicked mate, especially the second one


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome as always Clark 

I'd be happy with either of them to be honest  lucky bugger for having both.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Excellent work as ever, loving the Electric Blue Evo. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work as usual Mr

I feel for you with that taping around the vinyl

Agree with you the blue is beautiful, i even like the carbon contrast


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job, love the Evo 6!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on both cars, the colour of the second Evo is simply stunning!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

both look absolutely amazin, fantastic job


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

As always awesome write up with stunning pics! :thumb:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Money shot:detailer: :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome job as ever clark. I always look forward to your wright ups.
I cant believe your taking bookings for december already, i need to start up a business like yours,lol.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome cars, even better, awesome detailing, top work


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

THat FQ is :devil: what a colour and packing 400bhp!! If they didn't need a service every 4 miles i would definitely consider one.

Cracking job and the Mak edition came out lovely.

Got to love an Evo

Si


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

block said:


> Awesome job as ever clark. I always look forward to your wright ups.
> I cant believe your taking bookings for december already, i need to start up a business like yours,lol.


you'd need to put in the hours we all do aswell! :lol:



SiT said:


> THat FQ is :devil: what a colour and packing 400bhp!! If they didn't need a service every 4 miles i would definitely consider one.
> 
> Cracking job and the Mak edition came out lovely.
> 
> ...


Depends how much mileage you want to do in it really...My WR1 needs serviced every 5k but it doesnt really bother me seeings as it's mainly just a weekend toy 

Thanks for the comments folks!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic work and write up as always :thumb: :thumb: 

Love both cars but I'm still not sure about the 'sonic hedgehox' aero 'spikes' on the second one - I know they're functional but from a purely visual perspective I'm not overly keen. Wouldn't put me off having one though :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Another couple of awesome details, love the RS!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

First Class.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

tromppost said:


> First Class.


Have to say the same thing about your avatar :thumb:


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Clark said:


> you'd need to put in the hours we all do aswell! :lol:
> 
> Depends how much mileage you want to do in it really...My WR1 needs serviced every 5k but it doesnt really bother me seeings as it's mainly just a weekend toy
> 
> Thanks for the comments folks!:thumb:


What service do you rekon you need Clark ??
You can get away with an annual one if needed;
think folk like to do intermediate oil changes just to
be on the safe side. I would say it really boils down to
how hard you use the car eh ??

Craig.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work! Both cars look amazing!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Great job especially the on the blue, isn't that the one with the truck size turbo ??


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice indeed! The blue is a great colour.

Did you machine the vinyls on the 6 or polish by hand?


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

What a stunning pair of cars
Great job


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning as usial mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!!

Excellent detail - that blue is a awesome colour, the 55 really brings it out!

That lucky git, owning both EVO's!!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning result on both cars Clark!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with stunning results on two lovely motors


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Great details on both Evo's, saw the white one in McDonlads car park In Forfar on Saturday Morning, thought it looked rare !!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Top work as always mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sandro said:


> very nice indeed! The blue is a great colour.
> 
> Did you machine the vinyls on the 6 or polish by hand?


by machine, G220 and a 4" polishing pad @speed 5


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome work as usual bud!!

They are two fantastic looking cars


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That blue Evo is a stunner!


----------



## Ade25 (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning as ever love the blue car


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it wrong that i'm nursing a semi !?

Abso - Flippin - Lutely Stunning.

The TM Ed is my all time favourite car but that FQ is beautiful.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work as ever on two awesome cars.:thumb: 

The TM looks like one serious bit of kit!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

top work on some stunning cars, they both looks great :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work clark, we've all missed you on here!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice cars.

Always said i prefer them to scoobs - but i know you have a nice scoob also!

Good work all the same


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Unbelievable!*

Brilliant finish on the white Tommi. Incredible finish on a white car !

The blue Evo looks superb too but the big question has to be...........

When are we going to see some pics of your Scooby going from start of ownership to now????????????


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

a5kcl said:


> Brilliant finish on the white Tommi. Incredible finish on a white car !
> 
> The blue Evo looks superb too but the big question has to be...........
> 
> When are we going to see some pics of your Scooby going from start of ownership to now????????????


I'm taking the Scoob out to the unit tomoro to get it detailed. The paintwork isnt bad at all so i should manage to get it all machined and protected in the one day, so the write up will be posted some time during the week i would imagine


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Outstanding job on both cars.:thumb::thumb::doublesho keep up the great work and look forward to your next write up. By the way, which backing plate do you use for the smaller pads?


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Love the car, love the colour and love the final results!!!

Totally STUNNING!!

:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

780bhp ? and it looks that good, not fair  Top work


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

2 beautiful evo's you got to work on! great results


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Both look wicked!

How do you clean down the engine/bonnet underside by hand? Wet cloths, degreaser on a cloth?

Thanks mate


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job the blue one looks superb :thumb:


----------



## VXR-Dean (Apr 30, 2008)

Great job, cars look great!


----------

